# Rainshadow 1418



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

I picked up my AFAW Beach today and the builder, Barry Weaver, a nice guy and good friend (bdreamweaverrods.com) asked me what was next. We looked over the blanks be has in stock and I decided on the Rainshadow to go a little lighter than the Beach. Anyone have any experience good, bad or indifferent with the Rainshadow rods? Thanks for the info.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

ive got a couple. no probs with em. im sure someone more knowledgeable will chime in


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

The RS1418 has a sweet spot of 6Nbait. I pair it up with a Daiwa 20 (slosh or Saltist)and it makes a great what I call a "light heaver". I spool the reel with 17lb Sufix Tri plus and I can handle most anything out there, depending on the conditions. If the surf is rough or the current strong where I can't hold with a 6, I'll go to a heavier outfit and an 8 or 10oz sinker. But on most days, my go to rod is the 1418/Daiwa 20 combo. 

I was discussing rod blanks with a friend of mine and when we came to the 1418, his comment was that "you just don't need anything more than that", and I agree.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

1418 is a nice all around rod!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow 6nbait sweet spot. Specs indicated that 6 was the upper limit and I was thinking the 3-4oz would be the weight to throw. If that's the case I may need to reconsider the build. I told Barry to go spinning but I may try out the guide system that allows spinning or convential. What's it called, low riders? Don't way to hijack me own thread but what does anyone think? I have some large plugs and heavy metal I thought I could throw with this rod, that's why I went spinning but after ready your comments I may want to stick a magged Chrome Rocket on it too. Keep the comments coming folks your advice has always been on the money, thanks, PJ


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

It will throw six, 8 in a pinch!

Seen some nice drum caught off the 1418!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

1418 is a great rod. I have 2 RS 1569's, a 1267, and an 1145. I love them all. I'm planning on building a 1418 next.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

That's encouraging Terry, do you have an opinion about the guides? I really like the taper and was thinkin spinning. You know rods, I think I've bought some nice one from you. What's your opinion on the low riders? PJ


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm personally not a fan of the low riders, but there are those who absolutely love them. They're great guides, I just prefer to use other guides from Fuji. Anything that is spinning that I build uses the New Guide Concept from Fuji, and I build my rods to work with a specific reel. 

I think Surf Cat and possibly Walt have built using them before. They may be able to offer more insight. My only real experience with them was on the Daiwa Ballistic rods.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of the lowriders; Fuji has a lot of other guides that I prefer over them.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Philly Jack:
I will have my rainshadow 1418 at the Spring Fling. Your welcome to give it a try. It is conv. It just might supprise you.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to have a 1418 and i thought the sweet spot was 5 and bait i threw 6 with it and it felt like too much it also threw 4 very well


----------

